# Sub Contractor Rates - Help!



## joeco129 (Feb 3, 2007)

I've been doing residential plowing, for myself, for some time now but recently have been asked by some commercial companies if I am interested in sub contracting for them, with my truck... a 2004 F350 Diesel, 8' Western Pro... They all have asked what I would want per hour for subbing... I got a feeling they are looking to low ball me so I want to know what range I should be in. I am in Connecticut... and it would be some residential and some commercial lots... 

Someone here locally told me at absolute minimum, $100 and hour... He also said he thought subs were getting more now like $125-$150 and hour... I could use the work so I don't want to be too high either. Also, If I put a sander on my truck (been considering it) how much more per hour is that worth?

Any help or advice is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

joeco129;423647 said:


> I've been doing residential plowing, for myself, for some time now but recently have been asked by some commercial companies if I am interested in sub contracting for them, with my truck... a 2004 F350 Diesel, 8' Western Pro... They all have asked what I would want per hour for subbing... I got a feeling they are looking to low ball me so I want to know what range I should be in. I am in Connecticut... and it would be some residential and some commercial lots...
> 
> Someone here locally told me at absolute minimum, $100 and hour... He also said he thought subs were getting more now like $125-$150 and hour... I could use the work so I don't want to be too high either. Also, If I put a sander on my truck (been considering it) how much more per hour is that worth?
> 
> Any help or advice is appreciated! Thanks


Your best bet is to check in your local area because on here your going to start the your to cheap or your to high or I would not get out of bed for less than... and remember all the areas range in price so again check your locals to get the best input.


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

I don't think anyone is going to pay 125-150...or even 100
but the cost of gas is a big issue now.

I would say 75-85 hr plus fuel.

this is all a guess tho

if you want the big $ just get your own contracts!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

joeco129;423647 said:


> I've been doing residential plowing, for myself, for some time now but recently have been asked by some commercial companies if I am interested in sub contracting for them, with my truck... a 2004 F350 Diesel, 8' Western Pro... They all have asked what I would want per hour for subbing... I got a feeling they are looking to low ball me so I want to know what range I should be in. I am in Connecticut... and it would be some residential and some commercial lots...
> 
> Someone here locally told me at absolute minimum, $100 and hour... He also said he thought subs were getting more now like $125-$150 and hour... I could use the work so I don't want to be too high either. Also, If I put a sander on my truck (been considering it) how much more per hour is that worth?
> 
> Any help or advice is appreciated! Thanks


Your best bet is to ask a couple of those contractors what they pay. Then, if you think it's not enough, the question of how much do you want is asked. I think "someone here locally..." is jerking you around.


----------

